# whats causing the wrinkled leaves?



## doc bonsai (Nov 4, 2011)

I have lots of wrinkles on my plants of this variety as well. May be normal for this one. I've been cycling my tank though so it could be related to nitrites or other cycling imbalance in my case


----------



## Vic (Jan 23, 2011)

lack of calcium maybe?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have the same plant too.

https://www.aquariumplants.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=bp031

Ca and Mg, some sort of deficiency of either one would cause wrinkles. Deficiency does not mean you don't have either enough Ca or Mg. It is just that the plants aren't using it. Mine wrinkles too since they are getting full blast of my light. I have couple of them planted in a more dimmer light location of the tank, they don't wrinkle as much. Yours seem to have some sort of hair algae on them. I ensure I have enough Ca and Mg by adding more GH booster. My GH used to be 3 degree. Now, I have been increasing to 6 or 7.


----------



## beagord (Nov 6, 2011)

My tap water has a pretty good gh but i was adding epsom salts for mag even though i didnt really need it as my tap water has mag and i dose with flourish as well.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

tetra73 said:


> I ensure I have enough Ca and Mg by adding more GH booster. My GH used to be 3 degree. Now, I have been increasing to 6 or 7.


I have some Ludwigia Red that's crinkly, despite 8.3 dGh water, EI, CO2, and Rootmedic tabs with calcium and magnesium. I don't use GH booster but it IS 8.3.


----------



## beagord (Nov 6, 2011)

my gh is is just over 5.3 i believe, perhaps this is just normal with this plant my other plants seem fine. I'll try some more root tabs when i get a chance though and see if that helps.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I would wager either lack of co2, or lack of micros.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> I would wager either lack of co2, or lack of micros.



Nah....mine does the same. I dose micros daily. CO2 at 30ppm+. Drop checker is yellow. Direct light seems to make the situation worst.


----------

